# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Cumhuriyet Nesilleri ve Ermeni Sorunu

## ceydaaa

france.jpgBu sırada Türkiyede 1915 olaylarına doğrudan tanık olanların sayısı çok azalmış, etkileri de hiç kalmamıştı. Cumhuriyetin açık fikirli üçüncü nesli, bu konuda nesnel bir bilgiye sahip değildi. Zaten 1980 askeri rejimi Türkiyede tüm sorunları sadece kaba bir milliyetçilik bazında tartışmaya izin veriyordu. Kemalizm adına İttihatçı Şovenizim yeniden hortlamış ve Sevr psikozu ülkeye yayılmaya başlamıştı. Planlı olmayan bu durum insan haklarıyla ilgili tüm derneklerin Türkiye üzerin rapor üzerine rapor hazırlamalarına sebep olmuştur.

Cumhuriyet rejiminde yetişen kuşaklar, haklı bir şekilde, Sevr Anlaşmasını Türklerin yok oluşunu, Lozanı ise kurtuluşunu ve yeniden yapılanmasını ifade eden belgeler olarak algıladılar.

Ermenilerle ilişkiler bu dönemde yeniden düzenlenmiş ve bir dizi dostluk antlaşması bizzat Ermeni yöneticilerin imzalarıyla yürürlüğe girmişlerdir. Lozana kadar uzanan bu antlaşmalar bir çığır açmıştır.1915-1917 yıllarının acı anıları arka plana itilmişti.

Kaldı ki 1915-1916da Trabzon, Van,Bitlis, Erzurum Vilayetlerinin Ruslar tarafından, 1920de de Kilikyanın Fransızlar tarafından işgali karşısında Ermeniler, Rus ve Fransız subayları komutası altında intikam girişimlerinde bulunmuşlardır. Buna karşılık Cemal Paşa kendi komutası altında ki bölgede Ermenilere karşı tecavüz yapılmaması emrini verdi. Ayrıca, Cemal Paşa hatıralarında, öldürülen Türkler ve Kürtlerin sayısının Ermenilerden daha fazla olduğunu yazmıştır.

Bu arada 1973de yayımlanan bir eserde, bir Ermeni yazarı Sevr hariç, Ermenilerle imzalanan tüm antlaşmaları geçersiz sayıyordu.

Bu iddialar Türk hükümetleri ve kamuoyu tarafından elbette benimsenemezdi. Dünya da hiçbir devlet, terör yöntemiyle, aslında gerçeklere de uygun olmayan bazı tezleri kabule zorlanamaz 1975te sürpriz etkisiyle başlayan terör eylemleri Türk resmi çevrelerinde ve kamuoyunda şiddetli bir tepki uyandırmıştır.

Türk tezi 1915 olaylarını iç savaş, bir karşılıklı kıtal olarak görüyor, basın ve yayın organları daha da ileri giderek 1915te asıl Ermenilerin Türkleri kestiğini, asıl soykırımı onların yaptığını yazıyordu.

Cumhuriyetin ilk nesilleri, geçmişten kopuş ve yeniden kuruluş süreci içerisinde 1915 dramını zaten unutmuşlardı.1975 yılından sonra sorun tekrar gündeme gelince boşluğa İttihatçı-şoven tezler doldurdu. Kemalist rejim bu konuda kendine yakışır bir tarihi hesaplaşma yapmamış, meydanı Türk halkının da mahvına neden olan komitacıların manevi torunlarına bırakmıştır. Bütün bunlar bir araya gelince Türkiyede, Yirminci yüzyılın en büyük dramlarından birini yaşamış ermeni halkını teröristlerden ayıran ve onlara sempatisini ileten tek bir ses bile çıkmamıştır.

Burada; Ermenilerin kimliklerini, Türk düşmanlığı üzerine kurduklarını ve bu olgunun da Türk tutumunu belirlediğini söyleyebiliriz.

Ermeni diyasporası, kabul edildikleri ülkenin dışlayıcı ve horlayıcı ortamı içinde, yeni bir hayat kurmanın güçlüklerini yaşarken, bütün suçu kendilerini anayurtlarından kovanlarda buluyorlardı. Bu duygularını da yer yer anlaşılır abartılarla, çocuklarına ve torunlarına ilettiler. Batılı değerlerin bireyci atmosferi içinde , kendilerine anlatılanları kuru bir entelektüel bir çerçevede, bir kökten arayışı bağlamında özümlediler.

Temel de haklı olmaları, onları topyekün bir haklılık psikolojisine sürüklüyordu. Sonunda ASALA terörünü de onaylayan bu bağnazlık, Ermeni liderlerin kabul ettiği olguları bile sansür ediyorlardı. Örneğin; Bogos Nubar Paşa, 1924de şunları yazıyordu.  Büyük savaşta Türk halkı da Ermeniler kadar, ağır bedel ödedi, Müslüman halk arasında büyük tahribat yapıldı. Alman ,istatistiklerine gere iki milyondan fazla Türk öldü. Yazıyordu. Burada yazarın vurgulamak istediği nokta, Nubar Paşanın soruna yaklaşım biçimidir. Çağdaş Ermeniler, çoğunlukla, ne yazık ki bu ılımlı tutumu benimsemekten uzak görünüyorlar.

Burada sorulacak soru şudur? Günümüzde Ermeni sözcülüğünü yapmak isteyen bir kısın tarihçi ve politikacılar 1915 olaylarını planlı ve sistemli bir soykırım sayarak, Nazilerin Yahudi soykırımıyla aynı kefeye koyarak, hatta Hitlerin cürümlerinde Osmanlıları model aldığını ileri sürerek ne kazanmak istemektedirler? Eğer amacı intikam almak , Türkleri dünya kamuoyunda aşağılamak ve küçültmekse, bu uzun vadede ters tepebilecek bir silah olabilir. Yok eğer Lozandan Sevre dönen bir süreci başlatmak istiyorlarsa, bunun günümüz gerçekleriyle ilgisi olmayan bir hayal olduğunu gözden kaçırmamalıdırlar. Ayrıca bu tutumun Türkiyede de bir tepki psikolojisine yol açtığını, milliyetçiliği kamçıladığını ve barışmaya yönelik bir diyalogu önlediğini unutmamalıdırlar. Böyle bir tutum batı kamuoyuna bağnaz bir Türkiye sunmak için kimilerinin hoşuna gidebilir. Türkiyeye komşu ve işbirliği ihtiyacındaki bir bağımsız Ermenistanın istediği bu değildir. O halde yapılacak nedir? Yapılacak şey; tarihin arka planını göz ardı etmeden, 1914-1923 dönemi mümkün olduğu kadar objektif olarak ve aşamalı bir şekilde ele almak suretiyle yeni bir değerlendirme denemesine girmektir. Bunun sonucu, ortak bir senteze götürmeyebilir. Fakat Türk-Ermeni barışmasına yol açabilecek bir diyalogu başlatabilir. İnkarcı tutumu olduğu gibi maksimalist tezleri de dışlayarak bu konuda gerçekçi bir zemin yaratılabilir.

Bu yönde bir katkıda bulunmak istediğim bu makalemde, genel bir değerlendirme denemesinden önce olayların gelişimini ve yaşadıkları dönemde nasıl algılandıklarını saptamaya çalışacağım.

----------

